# Waiting for the Ol' Man!



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 21, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 22, 2021)

-

St-Nick was there for the kids (with a mask 
under his beard and no lap sitting!).


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 23, 2021)

Tx Jeff!


----------



## bsdunek (Dec 23, 2021)

That would be me!  Like it!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 23, 2021)

-

Maybe next year Bruce!


----------

